# Need Help



## lyndalou (May 24, 2009)

A friend of ours passed away this morning and I am looking for an idea for a dessert item to send to his family. I was thinking along the lines of cookies or cupcakes or muffins.


Does anyone have  TNT idea that I can use?

Many thanks,
Lyndalou


----------



## linicx (May 24, 2009)

I think a lot has to do with the situation. Folks who just lost a family member don't think about food. If they are close friends I would fix something to slip in the refrigerator for later and take cookies. You can do a lot of different things with a chocolate chip recipe.  If the family is Jewish do take candies or fresh fruits. 

I am sorry for your loss of a friend.


----------



## chefkathleen (May 24, 2009)

I have to agree. Muffins can be used for breakfast or a dessert.
I too am sorry for your loss.


----------



## jabbur (May 24, 2009)

When Mom died, the cookies my friend sent went first.  She told me cookies are easy.  Pie or cake is a commitment that is too much during mourning.  She was right.  Any kind of finger food that can be set out for the family to graze is good.  Then they don't have to worry about cooking, heating, getting out plates and utensils.


----------



## chefkathleen (May 24, 2009)

Good point. Veggy trays, cookies, etc.


----------



## freefallin1309 (May 24, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that.  As for something to send, anything that can be easily put away or stored would be a good consideration.  The last thing on any bereaving person's mind is cleanup, but they know they have to do it and it's a considerate thing to do to be something easy, possibly even in a disposable dish so they don't have to worry about sending it back.


----------



## babetoo (May 24, 2009)

i would take or send cupcakes. they have their own bowl, which is simply thrown away. they are not a big deal to eat. less frosting might be in order , so not quite as messy. they are easily covered with foil to keep fresh. no knifes, forks, spoons involved. i would frost with white or silver frosting. garish colors might be out of place.


----------



## kadesma (May 24, 2009)

Banana bread or muffins, finger sandwiches, simple sugar cookies,even a platter of deviled eggs, something to tempt the appetite.You can also sneak a meat loaf and scalloped potatoes into the refrigerator or a ham all sliced and ready to go..The last thing I wanted to do was plan a meal when my mom died.. After the service everyone came here so platters of sandwich fixings, salads, rolls, cup cakes, cookies all were most welcome.If you know them well and are close, help  keep thins filled, make coffee and tea, little chores that often slip the mind when your hurting.
kadesma


----------



## Mama (May 24, 2009)

Something with chocolate in it.  Chocolate is always comforting.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 24, 2009)

lyndalou - I'm very sorry to hear about your friend.  I like the idea of banana bread or muffins because they can easily be eaten for breakfast too.


----------



## Wyogal (May 25, 2009)

Make sure everyone is drinking plenty of water. Grief dehydrates your body, really.  I second the cookies/muffins/cupcakes, etc... finger/grazing food.  Maybe a plate of meats and cheeses, proteins.


----------



## linicx (May 25, 2009)

I don't know about the rest of the world but  if I have a choice, I will grab a cookie or donut in the morning with my coffee before I would a muffin.


----------



## lyndalou (May 25, 2009)

Thank you all for such great ideas and the messages of condolences. Our friend was a great guy and will be missed a lot.

Thanks again, everyone.

Lyndalou


----------

